# Race numbers



## 3brothers (Jul 20, 2001)

Guys and Gals,
I am new to racing and just wondered where the sail numbers on your sail come from. Hull #?
Thanks


----------



## nunoc (Mar 23, 2001)

Either PHRF or US Sailing assigns them to you.... for a fee, of course.

Contact your local PHRF office for more information and to obtain the forms you need to fill out.

Prices should range from $35 to $100 per year.

Good luck racing,

Nuno


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

you can get numbers from us sailing it a small one time fee.
eric


----------

